# Carnival Scents?



## HalloweeNut

Howdy, everyone! Listen, I was wondering about to create some smells for my haunt this year, which is themed as a run-down, ghostly carnival. I'd like to make the air smell like cotton candy & popcorn. I tried looking at Sinister Scents, but they don't sell any scents like that on-line. Does anyone have a suggestion for making home-made smells for a circus Haunt? Thanks!


----------



## Otaku

I don't know about a cotton-candy smell, but lots of Jiffy Pop will get the popcorn scent going for you.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Sinister Scents sells cotton candy and popcorn scented bags. However, they are not available in all sizes.

Here's one bag that you can buy for the cotton candy scent.
http://shop.dreamreapers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=8

:jol:.


----------



## debbie5

What about a Carny Worker Sweaty T Shirt smell??LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

How about kettle corn smell?
Dang. That got my mouth watering just thinking about it.


----------



## scarymovie

Thats a hard one I think the smell of cotton candy and funnel cakes will be good!


----------



## Dark Carver

MinionsWeb


----------



## Front Yard Fright

They were talking about this on another thread and someone had mentioned that cheap cotton candy perfume they cell at walmart... I completely forgot about it! I assume it's fairly cheap. I'd spray it on some of your actors and maybe even your props. If the scent fades just spray some more!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Dark Candles makes a "Dark Carnival" scented candle. Smells like popcorn, carmel apples, and candy. Might work for ya, if the whole fire thing is not an issue.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I might be able to have the scents available this year.
Checking cost.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

It would be really cheap to pop some popcorn the old fashioned way. 

Cotton candy has vanilla, bubble gum and some other flavor....don't know how to get that unless that perfume works.

Did you have to mention funnel cakes? Dang it now I want funnel cake!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

How about you just buy a bunch of popcorn/popcorn machine and let it run outside? Also you could buy a bunch of cotton candy and open the bags and let it flow through the air!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

*Carnival Scents*

About a year ago I decided that I wanted to create a "fragrance" for my Undertaker character. I had never done anything like that before but after some research I found out about fragrance oils. So my Undertaker character's "Unearthed Cedar Coffin and Mausoleum Moss" scent was born.

Do a google search for "cotton candy fragrance oil" and "popcorn fragrance oil" and you'll easily find a bunch of inexpensive ones to try. Use one of those essential oil warmers to spread the scent....mix 'em up too...add some caramel apple or funnel cake or whatever else you can think of.

You can also buy "scent beads", soak 'em in your oils and just attach a mesh bag of them to a small fan to disperse the scent. It really makes a huge difference in the atmosphere. Be careful in enclosed spaces though...these oils are often very strong and can make some people nauseous.

I actually made incense with my blend and I burn a stick or two in the casket viewing area during my Halloween party. DarkCandles.com has some excellent scents (the Nosferatu scent makes my mouth water) and eveningeclipse.com too. I'm sure both of those companies have what you're looking for.

If you need more info or links or anything, let me know. I was consumed by this project for about a year and have compiled a lot of info. (On a side note, check out gothrosary.com's graveyard scent too. It smells like fresh grass and dried flowers)


----------



## fritz42_male

I have yet to use scents in a haunt yet but I use them in my business. I rigged a small PC fan at one end of a tube and put a piece of sponge soaked in scent in the tube. The power supply is a cheap wall wart that has variable voltage so I just pick a voltage (3-12V in 1.5 increments) that turns the fan at a speed suitable for that particular area to be just scented and not over scented.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

fritz42_male said:


> I have yet to use scents in a haunt yet but I use them in my business. I rigged a small PC fan at one end of a tube and put a piece of sponge soaked in scent in the tube. The power supply is a cheap wall wart that has variable voltage so I just pick a voltage (3-12V in 1.5 increments) that turns the fan at a speed suitable for that particular area to be just scented and not over scented.


What a great idea!!!! Just curious...what business are you in that requires scent that isn't a haunt?


----------



## fritz42_male

I have a showroom that designs and sells kitchens. I use coffee and cooking bread aromas!

The PC fan thing was very easy and very cheap. I made a slightly larger one up that takes the cheap 'reed wick' type scent diffusers for when I just want a Jasmine fragrance or whatever (the coffee and bread gets a bit cloying over time)


----------



## Spooky Chick

There is a company called international flavors and fragrances. I think there still located in N.J.. They bacically make every scent and flavor taht every company buys or uses. It might be worth a shot. And if they can't sell it to you I'm sure they can point you in the right direction... Good Luck with the cool smells...


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

fritz42_male said:


> I have a showroom that designs and sells kitchens. I use coffee and cooking bread aromas!
> 
> The PC fan thing was very easy and very cheap. I made a slightly larger one up that takes the cheap 'reed wick' type scent diffusers for when I just want a Jasmine fragrance or whatever (the coffee and bread gets a bit cloying over time)


Absolutely brilliant! Both the scent diffuser ideas and using homey scents to help sell kitchens! Scent helps set the atmosphere and has a powerful effect on the mind! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Gory Corey

There are numerous carni scents.
Cotton candy, Circus Animal, Bubblegum, Cannon Ballm Popcorn to name a few.


Corey
Minionsweb


----------



## EricTheMannn

If you have a fog machine these would work great, these are scented fog juice.

Froggys Fog

and this Strawberry scented fog juice.
Amazon.com: Mr Dj FOG JUICE Strawberry Scent 5 Liters / 1.32 Gallons of Strawberry Scented Smoke Fluid for Fog Machines: Musical [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21WydCy-DpL

Hope this helps you out.

-Eric


----------



## ouizul1

The scent idea is a really good one. It's a chance to assault yet one more of your guest's senses. We generally use incense at the entrance to different areas of the yard/haunt, this way the scent changes with the change of scenes. 

The upside to burning incense is that it leaves nice wispy smoke trails wafting through the air. The downside is that someone has to keep replacing the incense as it burns out.

I like the CPU fan idea, that's great. It opens up a whole new realm of scents to throw at people as they pass by something.

Cotton candy incense is available...I know that Astral Sea carries it, they have that flavor in just about every kind of aroma medium. But I have yet to find any popcorn flavored incense.


----------



## Head Spook

Walmart had cotton candy body spray last year. Why; who knows. But I bought it and used it in my clown room. Worked great!


----------



## Revenant

Everybody's thinking of all the yummy smells of a carvival, but you're forgetting the one that you inevitably run into, especially near the whirly rides.

Vomit. Sinister Scents carries it.


----------

